# Scent Lok "Vertigo"



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

I went to Gander Mnt this evening to look around. They have a few thing's going on sale this weekend that i'm interested in so, im cruising the isle and decide to go look at the new Vertigo suit by scent lok. This stuff look's great. Really expensive but, look's 2cool. Anyway, I slip a jacket on and pull my arm back like i'm drawing my bow. This stuff is Noisy. You can be quiet with this stuff on. I mean, this is kick butt bow hunting clothes. This is the best they could do for 189. bucks a piece. Maybe you guy's have a different oppinion.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Well here it comes: I didn't think real hunters fell for that scent lock gimmick crapola.......! "Scent lock" No such thing ever existed!


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

"armor" clothing all the way, light and noise free and won't break the bank, I wear black when I'm in a bow blind and camo other wise, as far as scent, scrubbbb your buttt!


----------



## Bassaholic (Apr 20, 2009)

I wear Rocky Scent IQ. Its not as expensive as the scentlok stuff, but it works. The material is really soft so you don't hear that brushing sound when you walk or draw your bow. I wear the uninsulated stuff because lets face it, its hotter than balls in TX during archery season. Here's a link:

http://www.rockyboots.com/Products/details.aspx?productId=4697&lehighproductId=1600FQ0600560&PageNo=1&CatId=124&subCatId=131


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Well, I can't say I totally agree with you guy's. Is there cheaper suit's out there? Of course there is. But, let's face it, Scent Lok is the Pioneer of Scent proof clothing. I can't trick my brain into believing that cheaper clothing and knock off's is just as good. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Well the way I see it, and this is just my opinion by the way, I've been bow huntin a lot of years and never used any such clothing. It is really hard for me to believe that there is a cloth/materal that will hold in your scent that isn't way too hot to wear during archery season. This is just like most products on the market for huntin and fishin, meant to catch the hunter/fisherman and not really do a lot towards catching fish or fooling game.

As far as scent control, I thought that was what proper scouting and stand setup was all about. Finding where the deer are moving and setting up a stand that takes advantage of the prevailing winds. Not hunting stands when the wind directions change, and always taking showers before you hit the woods. 

Now if you just want to set up a feeder and put a stand 15 yards away to hunt anytime, then you might need something more than just good showers and concerns of wind direction. It might work, but I'm not spending money on something I've never needed in the over 30 years of bowhunting.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I think it may help. But, it won't overcome laziness. You still have to take all the same precautions to minimize scent. Wind direction is the most critical.

I don't personally own any. But, I never say never.


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

Primos Silver Xp I dont know about deer, but it worked on my wife when she thought I quit smoking. I used it for 6 months till one night after a few beers I said the heck with it and told her.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

bountyhunter said:


> Well the way I see it, and this is just my opinion by the way, I've been bow huntin a lot of years and never used any such clothing. It is really hard for me to believe that there is a cloth/materal that will hold in your scent that isn't way too hot to wear during archery season. This is just like most products on the market for huntin and fishin, meant to catch the hunter/fisherman and not really do a lot towards catching fish or fooling game.
> 
> As far as scent control, I thought that was what proper scouting and stand setup was all about. Finding where the deer are moving and setting up a stand that takes advantage of the prevailing winds. Not hunting stands when the wind directions change, and always taking showers before you hit the woods.
> 
> Now if you just want to set up a feeder and put a stand 15 yards away to hunt anytime, then you might need something more than just good showers and concerns of wind direction. It might work, but I'm not spending money on something I've never needed in the over 30 years of bowhunting.


Totally X2! People watch too much OLN and believe it lol!


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Man, you guy's are just cruel. Sound's to me like ya'll have been told NO by your wives one to many times.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Dead Wait said:


> Man, you guy's are just cruel. Sound's to me like ya'll have been told NO by your wives one to many times.


LOl, looks to me like you watch too much OLN! :rotfl:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Dead Wait said:


> Man, you guy's are just cruel. Sound's to me like ya'll have been told NO by your wives one to many times.


If it does nothing else but gets that ole blood pumped up for deer season,then get after it. Do NOT listen to us,we just use what is already Naturally provided to aid in our successful hunting tactics and some inexpensive camo MAYBE!


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> LOl, looks to me like you watch too much OLN! :rotfl:


 I am guilty of that. I've been told No also. LOL.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> If it does nothing else but gets that ole blood pumped up for deer season,then get after it. Do NOT listen to us,we just use what is already Naturally provided to aid in our successful hunting tactics and some inexpensive camo MAYBE!


Now that is a fact! None of us will agree 100% on everything about huntin or fishin. It is what works for you that is the most important, no matter what anybody else is doing.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Scent Lok camo is pointless for me... the wintergreen and beer smell gives me away everytime. :headknock


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

reelthreat said:


> Scent Lok camo is pointless for me... the wintergreen and beer smell gives me away everytime. :headknock


LMAO! X2!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

http://www.trmichels.com/ActivatedCarbonScience.htm

TH


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

All you need to remember is the wind is your friend. Like Pale said take the basic precautions and you will be fine. Noisy clothing will get you busted more often then being scent free because scent free will never happen.


----------

